# Top fin?



## Definitelyokay (Aug 3, 2012)

One of my female platy's top fin is just laid down all the time. She doesn't act weird but she only opens it up some times. Could it be hurt or does she have a laid back personality?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Its normal, don't worry. Just how they are sometimes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Clamped fins can be a sign of stress or just trying to look less visible in a place that feels exposed or if she is being pestered by males. Keep an eye on her for other symptoms. Now "high-fin" platys that have an extra long dorsal often find it heavy to keep up and just let it fold over.


----------



## Definitelyokay (Aug 3, 2012)

Alright I'll keep an eye on her. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

mine did that! your fine!


----------



## Definitelyokay (Aug 3, 2012)

It was my males guppy. I think they were picking on her. I separated them a few days ago and she has gradually got more playful!  I'm just over protective I guess  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

